# CPC-A Looking For Entry Level Position In Houston



## Brian Harris (Feb 22, 2009)

CPC-A looking for entry level position in Houston Tx


Brian Harris

7990 Locke Lane Apartment 23
Houston, Tx 77063
713-295-0592

Objective:	Medical Coder l

Education:	Advance Coding	
	Trained and certified in medical billing, successfully completed coding I / II
	Preparing for the AAPC  CPC-H examination on 5/9/2009.

	Health Imformation Specialist                      August 2008 - April 2009                                                                  
	Houston Community College                                               Houston,Tx

	Computer Science                                                              1992  -	1994
	 Southern University                                                      New Orleans,  La  			

SKILLS:             knowledge of medical coding rules and regulations, keeping current on issues regarding medical coding compliance, and reimbursement issues, and charge capture.
	Integrate medical coding and reimbursement rule changes into practice culture in a timely manner to include updating fee schedules and super-bills.                                                                                                                                         
		     Have knowledge of anatomy, physiology and medical terminology, with ability to 		     correctly code provider services and diagnosis.


Experience:      TEI Trucking							Houston, Tx
	Independent Contractor			October 2005 - March 2008

	Universal Trucking	Houston, TX
	Driver	April 2003 to August 2005
	.
	Federal Express - Ground	New Orleans, LA
	Route Courier	September  2000 - April  2003

	Coca-Cola	New Orleans, La
	Information Technician	January 1992 – January 1994


Military Exp:      Air Force - Honorable Discharge                         April 1980 – April 1988
	Administrative Specialist - Postal Clerk - Student Training Advisor


----------

